# Starting Chicago area support group. Join us! FREE!



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

PLease go here for details. I'd like to get a list started. If anything email me at [email protected] or just leave your name and contact on the board.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/viewtopic.php?


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

try this link

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=15870


----------

